# Happy 57th Anniversary to my lovely bride..



## Ken N Tx (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## Lizzie00 (Sep 14, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 122484


Y’all sure make a handsome couple - CONGRATULATIONS on your long partnership!


----------



## Pam (Sep 14, 2020)

Many congratulations!


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 14, 2020)

_*Hope you have a super day *_


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 14, 2020)

And so say all of us, for you are both jolly good fellows deserving of our congratulations.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 14, 2020)

Congratulations!


----------



## Capt Lightning (Sep 14, 2020)

Congratulations.


----------



## Wren (Sep 14, 2020)

Congratulations, have a wonderful day !


----------



## Pappy (Sep 14, 2020)

Happy Anniversary Mr. and Mrs. Ken.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## JustBonee (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## hellomimi (Sep 14, 2020)

Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Pinky (Sep 14, 2020)

Congratulations on this happy occasion  ❤


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 14, 2020)

Congrats, ol' pard


----------



## MickaC (Sep 14, 2020)

ENJOY your SPECIAL DAY TOGETHER......AND MANY MORE YEARS TO COME. A milestone reached that so many don't see. CONGRATULATIONS.


----------



## Treacle (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 14, 2020)

Happy Anniversary Ken & wife!


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 14, 2020)

*Congratulations! 

*​


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 14, 2020)

Wow, what a good long life you two must've had together so far and many more to come!


----------



## twinkles (Sep 14, 2020)

happy anniversary to mr and mrs  ken


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 14, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> Congrats, ol' pard


Yep, a keeper....

Thank you everyone..


----------



## Pecos (Sep 14, 2020)

That is a Great Photograph of the two of you, Congratulations!!

And that current photograph of you two is great as well. You two look wonderful and you have aged very, very graciously together.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 15, 2020)

Pecos said:


> That is a Great Photograph of the two of you, Congratulations!!
> 
> And that current photograph of you two is great as well. You two look wonderful and you have aged very, very graciously together.


Thank you, here we are now..
.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 15, 2020)

Again,thank you all for the replies..


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 19, 2020)

Wow! That's a long time Ken! And you're still celebrating! How wonderful.


----------



## DaveA (Sep 20, 2020)

As usual, I always seem to be "A day late and a dollar short", but congrats on your many years together.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 20, 2020)

Meant to say...your wife is very pretty. You make a lovely couple Ken.


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 21, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Meant to say...your wife is very pretty. You make a lovely couple Ken.


Thank you..


----------



## old medic (Sep 21, 2020)

CONGRATS


----------



## Linda (Sep 28, 2020)

Congratulations Ken.  No one can take those years from you.


----------



## katlupe (Sep 28, 2020)

Happy Anniversary!!!


----------



## 911 (Sep 28, 2020)

Congratulations. 57 is a lot of anything, but anniversaries is a good thing. Most marriages don't get past 10. I believe that the average today is around 9 or 10.


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 28, 2020)

*Happy Anniversary to a Lovely couple and many many more.
*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 29, 2020)

Again,thank you all..


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 29, 2020)

Late Happy Anniversary wish from me Ken, to you and your lovely wife.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 30, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> Late Happy Anniversary wish from me Ken, to you and your lovely wife.


Thank you, welcome home....


----------

